# 1st year biochemistry



## Maria

Hello every1...........Can somebody tell me which biochem book should i go for lippincott or chatterjee#roll ...my teacher has referred me chattergee but most of the seniors including my sis has referred me lippincott.According to them if i want 2 pass my exams so lippincott is the best book.Confused abt the books#confused .so 2 finish my confusion i want a final decision from all u guys.
which one do u think is the best book for biochemistry........#roll 
1.lippincott
2.chattergee....

Plzzzzzzzz do vote so that i can start studying biochem..........#wink 
&
Thanks 4 the patience u all have showed to my thread............#happy


----------



## taimur

I would say Lippincott, but i would also try to get this book called Lehninger..........

and kaplan bio notes of course...... the teachers dont want u to have the notes for some reason.


----------



## MedGrunt

*Definitely* go with Lippincott. It's brief, to the point and has plenty of info. I occasionally used Harper as well, but really Lippincott + a few lecture notes here and there is all you need.


----------



## Doc_Ammara

of corse, Lipincott but if you are a govt. medical collegee student, u can always add Mushtaq's biochem to it, as most of the teachers find it as a significant source of knowledge!#grin


----------



## hitman

hey i am having trouble studying glycolysis for 1st year.


----------



## MastahRiz

Try to really follow the diagrams in Lippincott, and if that doesn't work, then let us know what you're having trouble with specifically.


----------



## doc

try to study harper's biochemistry.


----------



## thecalccobra

lippincott is a hard read. But I guess if you can memorize you're gold.


----------



## anticholinesterase

Lippincott is the best one 
for the steps just do like a flow chart diagram for each step ....its easy...


----------



## shahzaadji

*Question*



anticholinesterase said:


> Lippincott is the best one
> for the steps just do like a flow chart diagram for each step ....its easy...




why isnt chaterjee good , dosent it give u the detail information that could be useful for ur future studies as well


----------



## gull andaam

same question... m also very confused... 
what to with biochem... 
seniors recommend "satayanaryna"
teachers recommend harper nd lippincott :!:


----------



## shahzaadji

which college?

- - - Updated - - -

can any body help i gota decide v fast tell me is chaterjee good?????????


----------



## davionarman

i had a book named " biochemistry for dummies " , it was so simple and i learned so easy
after that u better study " Harper " or " Lehninger "


----------



## Medicine Buddy

Maria said:


> Hello every1...........Can somebody tell me which biochem book should i go for lippincott or chatterjee#roll ...my teacher has referred me chattergee but most of the seniors including my sis has referred me lippincott.According to them if i want 2 pass my exams so lippincott is the best book.Confused abt the books#confused .so 2 finish my confusion i want a final decision from all u guys.
> which one do u think is the best book for biochemistry........#roll
> 1.lippincott
> 2.chattergee....
> 
> Plzzzzzzzz do vote so that i can start studying biochem..........#wink
> &
> Thanks 4 the patience u all have showed to my thread............#happy



have seen Dr. Najeebs lectures? very helpful


----------



## sam gul

u can also refer satya Narain, book of bio chem,it is too easy for understanding


----------



## fearless9142

Lipin is the best book for biochem............and if u understand and memorize it well...........u can also study Harper with some extra effort.........Harper doesnt remain that difficult once u have studied lipin well


----------

